
Cholera 101: Why an Ancient Disease Keeps on Haunting Us - Mz
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2016/11/04/500664156/cholera-101-why-an-ancient-disease-keeps-on-haunting-us
======
kiliantics
seems the answer is European imperialism

~~~
Mz
Or mutants: [http://www.nytimes.com/1994/10/07/us/clue-to-why-cystic-
fibr...](http://www.nytimes.com/1994/10/07/us/clue-to-why-cystic-fibrosis-has-
survived.html)

